# "Die Rückkehr der Regenritter" - Episode 7



## Kelme (4. Januar 2007)

Mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen geht es in die siebte Auflage. Es bleiben die Pfalztrails und ein Sandboden, der selbst das Wasser der letzten Stunde wegsäuft.


Kelme - Zeit läuft ...


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Januar 2007)

Wie das letzte Mal: "Wenn ich a Radel auftreiben kann bin ich dabei!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gosy (5. Januar 2007)

bin dabei  freu mich schon seit ich letztes jahr durchs ziel bin darauf


----------



## Kelme (16. Januar 2007)

Es verschieben sich eventuell noch ein paar kleine Spitzchen ein wenig nach links oder rechts, je nachdem, ob alle geplanten Wege frei gegeben werden, aber diese Änderungen sind kleinteilig.

Das Höhenprofil wird also so aussehen:





Streckenbeschreibung (keine Karte, das dürfen wir nicht) gibt es nach erfolgter Absegnung der Strecke im Detail.


Kelme - voll im Training


----------



## trail (16. Januar 2007)

Hey 
ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2007)

Wie auf der Hauptseite angekÃ¼ndigt, kann sich ab 01.02.2007 angemeldet werden. Die Online-Anmeldung (eine andere gibt es vorerst nicht) ist ab 00:00 Uhr freigeschaltet.
Welchen Vorteil hat man?

Start aus dem ersten Block, wenn man frÃ¼h meldet.
FrÃ¼hbucherrabatt wie alle, weil es bis zur letzten Minute vor dem Start nur 20,- â¬ kostet.
Ein zufriedenes Orga-Team, die mit einer gewissen Zahl an Startern schon mal die Verpflegung planen kÃ¶nnen.
Keine Ausrede mehr, wenn es regnet, weil man hat ja bezahlt.


Kelme - der Countdown lÃ¤uft


----------



## Timo S. (2. März 2007)

So, grad hab ich gemeldet.....
Was machen wir eigentlich wenns trocken sein sollte?  
Gruß
Timo


----------



## Kelme (2. März 2007)

Timo S. schrieb:


> So, grad hab ich gemeldet.....
> Was machen wir eigentlich wenns trocken sein sollte?
> Gruß
> Timo


Da die Strecke an mehreren Bachläufen vorbei führt, werde ich die Feuerwehr (ist bei uns sowieso im Einsatz) bitten, mit einer Pumpe und ein bis zwei C-Rohren einen Streckenabschnitt künstlich dauerzuberegnen.


Kelme - das wird schon. Mach ich doch gerne


----------



## Quente (5. März 2007)

Da am gleichen Tag auch die Nordic Walker auf die Strecke gehen,
kann es aber sein dass der Schlauch platzt.


----------



## Kelme (5. März 2007)

Die schwarzen Schafe fahren entweder alle RR (das geht schon mal gar nicht  ), oder Crosser (das könnte ich sehr wohl akzeptieren ).
In den vergangenen Jahren hat das keiner gemerkt, dass es ein Doppel-Marathon war, oder?


Kelme - kannst du mir die Radelschäfchen in groß liefern?


----------



## Quente (5. März 2007)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Schafe fahren entweder alle RR (das geht schon mal gar nicht  ), oder Crosser (das könnte ich sehr wohl akzeptieren ).
> In den vergangenen Jahren hat das keiner gemerkt, dass es ein Doppel-Marathon war, oder?
> 
> 
> Kelme - kannst du mir die Radelschäfchen in groß liefern?


 

Bin Handwerker aber es geht.
Bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (12. März 2007)

So, der erste Startblock mit Startzeit 09:30 Uhr ist voll. Ab jetzt geht es um 09:40 Uhr auf die Piste.
Frage aus anderem Thread: Gibt es eine Kinderbetreuung für ansonsten unbeschäftige Stöpsel, die auf Mama (selten) oder Papa (>95% derzeit) warten? Ja, auch das werden wir einrichten. Thema des Kids-Workshops: Wie kriege ich mein Pucky dirt-tauglich?


Kelme - behabt euch wohl.


----------



## Kelme (25. März 2007)

Die Quote der gemeldeten Frauen bei "der Rückkehr der Regenritter" ist eindeutig zu schlecht. Also hier der besondere Anreiz. Der letzte Berg (Kaisergarten - siehe Höhenprofil weiter oben) teilt sich ja in zwei Abschnitte. Wir machen zu Beginn des letzten Abschnitts wieder die Cola-Verpflegung und dort startet dann auch die Zeitnahme für den Frauen-Bergpreis. Ziel: oben auf dem "Gipfel" bei der Verpflegungsstation "Hefe hell".
Der Stifter des Frauen-Bergpreises MTB-Fahrtwind legt Wert darauf, dass nicht immer die Schnellsten gewinnen, sondern er hat den Preis für die zehntschnellste Frau auf dem Streckenabschnitt ausgelobt. Na denn! Also: 3 Tage Hüttentour (z.. Bsp. Chiemsee - Königsee) für die Frau, die Zehnte wird (steuern kann man das kaum).


Kelme


----------



## atomic66 (27. März 2007)

Hi Kelme,

hab Ihr Euch schon auf ein Geschenk festgelegt ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Kelme (27. März 2007)

Für die Finisher? Ja! Es gibt einmalig das GBB-zertifizierte "Black Sheep" Marathon T-Shirt in der wunderschönen Grundfarbe "Khaki-metallic" (ich glaub' "metallic" stimmt nicht ) mit einem echten Black Sheep mit roter Zunge drauf. 
Nach längerer T-Shirt-Pause braucht es sowas wieder. Zum einen bot das letzte Jahr den entsprechenden Anlass und außerdem geht die Kunde um, dass einigen Marathonfahrern so langsam die Putzlappen/Schlaf-T-Shirts  ausgehen  . Kommt doch gut, wenn du abends im Bettchen liegst und deine Holde streckt dir die Zunge raus ... .  Da weiß man doch gleich was geht (oder auch nicht).


Kelme - T-Shirt-Wetter. Absolut!


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. März 2007)

so langsam lassen meine krämpfe vom letzten jahr nach und ich sollte bis mai wieder fit sein. also ich bin dabei  

ich gehe davon aus, dass die orga mindestens genauso geil sein wird wie letztes jahr  

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## atomic66 (29. März 2007)

Hi Kelme,

ist das eigentlich mit Zeitnahme ?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (29. März 2007)

atomic66 schrieb:


> Hi Kelme,
> 
> ist das eigentlich mit Zeitnahme ?
> 
> ...


Jepp, zweiter Versuch. Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr das Programm 36 Stunden vor dem Marathon in die Finger kriegte, war da nichts mehr zu retten. 2007 machen wir wieder die "Amateur-Zeitnahme".
Sprich:

Kein individueller Transponder.
Die Teilnehmer eines Startblocks haben alle die gleiche Startzeit.
Wir haben einen Checkpoint eingerichtet, der Frühstarter aussortiert.
Wir veröffentlichen eine Liste mit den Zeiten der Teilnehmer.
Für die schnellsten Zeiten gibt es nichts. Keine Prämie. Null. Ist nur zum Angucken.

Kelme - ich mache kein Rennen.


----------



## Kelme (30. März 2007)

Jetzt ist klar, welches Motiv das offizielle Shirt zum Marathon ziert:





Gibt's nur am Marathon am 12. Mai und sonst gar niemals.


Kelme -


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2007)

Heute war die nette Dame von der Post da und hat ein groooßes Paket abgeliefert. Das wird ein Preis für den Marathon ...






Kelme


----------



## KingCAZAL (3. April 2007)

cooooooooooool.................

ein großer pappkarton als hauptpreis. na wer da jetzt nicht dabei ist  

also ich schon............. so ein pappkarton hat schließlich nicht jeder  


wir sehen uns auch ohne den hauptpreis  


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Kelme (3. April 2007)

Fein aufgepasst und die kleine sprachliche Schlamperei sauber entlarvt  .  Ich pack' das Ding demnächst mal aus, denn du hast Recht: es geht um den Inhalt der Kiste.


Kelme - du Oberlehrer, du!


----------



## KingCAZAL (4. April 2007)

was ist es denn? was ist es denn? was ist es denn? was ist es denn? 

ein großer flacher backstein? ein luftleerer raum zum entspannen? eine aufblasbare sauna mit tauchbecken und 6 brasilianischen masseusen? ein gigantischer powerbar vanille-crisp? eine tune sattelklemme für dicke sattelrohre? also gut.......... ich gebs auf......... ich komme nicht drauf  

gutes nächtle
KingCAZAL


----------



## KingCAZAL (4. April 2007)

jetzt weiss ich es.................. es ist die blaue gießkanne im hintergrund und der pappkarton sollte die überraschung verstecken.............. aber nicht mit mir kelme  

eine gießkanne................. juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu....... ich freu mich ja soooooooooo.....................

jetzt gehe ich aber wirklich ratzen!!


LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## Kelme (9. April 2007)

Schnell die nächsten Preis-bastel-Schritte und die Info, dass wir die Bestellfrist für das Finisherpräsent auf den 15. April verlängern können.

Radstand zu kurz:




Jetzt passt das besser.
Hinweis: Weder der Hund noch das Stollengefährt rechts (mein Treckerchen) sind zu gewinnen.





K.


----------



## KingCAZAL (9. April 2007)

wat soll ick mit 'nem rad ohne lenker?  

freihändig deine leckeren trails runterballern? ne danke. sind ja schon mit 'nem fully fast unpratikabel  

aber wenn ich mir noch einen lenker besorge...................  

frohe ostern
KingCAZAL


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2007)

So, das mit dem Lenker haben wir auch geklärt. Sieht fertig dann so aus:





Wenn jemand die Teamwertung gewinnen will, muss er schon mehr als neun BikerInnen auf die Bühne stellen. Sonst wird das nichts.

Entgegen unseren sonstigen Gewohnheiten haben wir an ein paar wenigen Stellen sogar auf den Trails ein wenig aufgeräumt:

*Vorher:* 

 *Nachher:* 



Mehr passiert aber nciht. Es werden keine Trails gefegt und man mus mit offenen Augen unterwegs sein.

Am 08. Mai 2007 endet die Möglichkeit der Online-Anmeldung. Wer dann noch kommen möchte und eventuell den Wetterbericht für seine Startentscheidung zu Rate ziehen möchte, kann in der Halle nachmelden. Kostet auch nicht mehr als jetzt.


Kelme - es bleibt familiär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lara Soft (7. Mai 2007)

> Es werden keine Trails gefegt und man muss mit offenen Augen unterwegs sein.



weil es sich lohnt.


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2007)

Da wir keine Karte vorab verÃ¶ffentlichen dÃ¼rfen, die Streckenvorstellung in Form eines kleinen Aufsatzes.

*Die RÃ¼ckkehr der Regenritter â Episode 7
Die Strecke*

Der Start zu der 75 Kilometer Strecke erfolgt wie immer an der Regionalen Schule Lambrecht in der WiesenstraÃe. Auf Asphalt und Ã¼ber die beiden Bodenwellen am Kindergarten vorbei geht es in Richtung Stadtmitte, die allerdings nicht erreicht wird, da wir vorher nach links und damit gleich bergauf in Richtung GartenstraÃe fahren. Weiter bergauf und das letzte StraÃenstÃ¼ck bevor wir uns nach links und damit in Richtung GelÃ¤nde bewegen, ist schon etwas steiler. Wer flott von vorne fahren mÃ¶chte, sollte sich spÃ¤testens hier in der Spitzengruppe des Startblocks eingereiht haben, da die WegefÃ¼hrung direkt nach dem Verlassen des Asphalts recht schmal wird. Ein Ã¼berbreiter Singletrail sozusagen, der leicht wellig mit zwei kurzen Rampen versehen in Richtung Osten fÃ¼hrt. Diese Himmelsrichtung herrscht zu Beginn generell vor, denn wir bewegen uns im Wald fast bis auf die HÃ¶he des Neustadter Stadtteils SchÃ¶ntal. Es geht dabei immer leicht bergauf. Sobald nach einem etwa 200 Meter langen steileren WegstÃ¼ck nach einer weiten Rechtskurve der Hochsitz an einer Wegkreuzung erreicht ist, hat man noch 500 Meter zur ersten, leichten Abfahrt. Breit und gemÃ¼tlich zieht der Weg oben im Hang zurÃ¼ck in Richtung Lambrecht. Der tiefste Punkt wird in einer grasigen Rechtskurve erreicht und wir fahren hinauf in Richtung Stadter Bank.

Die Einfahrt in den Trail geht nach rechts bergab und es wartet die erste Serpentine rechts rum auf die Teilnehmer. Der nÃ¤chste scharfe Linksknick ist etwas kniffeliger, da in der Ecke noch eine Stufe zu bewÃ¤ltigen ist. Ab dann lÃ¤uft der Pfad in drei Abschnitte zurÃ¼ck in Richtung Lambrecht. Achtung: Am Metzmannbrunnen muss selbst bei langer Trockenheit mit Matsch gerechnet werden.

Oberhalb des Friedhofs raus aus der Singletrailabfahrt und direkt in den Gegenanstieg. Der Weg fÃ¼hrt unterhalb des Dicken Stein-Turms vorbei und wir queren kurz unsere Fahrstrecke, die uns ganz am Ende in Richtung Ziel bringt. Am hÃ¶chsten Punkt wieder ein kleine Erholung bis ans sÃ¼dliche Ende des Beerentals. Ãbergangslos auch hier die Umstellung von entspanntem Rollen in den Uphill, der zum âFreien Platzâ fÃ¼hrt. Am Ende auf Splitt hart bergauf und Ã¼ber den Sattel direkt in die kurze Abfahrt. Die Kreuzung am FuÃ der Abfahrt ist meist mit feinem Sand gefÃ¼llt. Schwer zu lenken, aber weich im Fallen.

Das folgende FlachstÃ¼ck fÃ¼hrt durch den Kiefernwald zum nÃ¤chsten Trailabschnitt, der mit dem âSchaltwerkskillerâ beginnt. Recht enge Stufen am Einstieg und unten lauert ein Felsblock, dessen Kante zum Weg hin genau auf der HÃ¶he des Schaltwerks liegt. Der Trail selbst fÃ¼hrt dann ohne groÃes GefÃ¤lle am Hang entlang und entlÃ¤sst uns auf einen breiten Weg, der uns nach 500 Metern schneller Fahrt direkt zum nÃ¤chsten Traileinstieg bringt. Auch hier ein paar Stufen am Einstieg und dann ein flotter Trail ohne grÃ¶Ãere technische Schwierigkeiten. Am Ende lauern nach der Fahrt durch das GebÃ¼sch ein paar Spitzkehren an der Ausfahrt. Auf dem breiten Weg hoch Ã¼ber Frankeneck angekommen, wenden wir uns nach links und lassen die RÃ¤der in Richtung SattelmÃ¼hle rollen. In schneller Schussfahrt erreichen wir die VerbindungsstraÃe in Richtung Iptestal und fahren rechts bergab weiter in Richtung L499. Dort geleitet uns die Feuerwehr in Richtung Frankeneck und gleich wieder bergauf in Richtung SchÃ¼tzlerbergstraÃe. Durch die Wohnsiedlung immer weiter bergauf und dann in leichter Fahrt bis zur Verpflegungsstelle oberhalb des Friedhofs in Frankeneck. Die ersten 18 Kilometer sind geschafft.

Kurzstreckig weiter auf Asphalt bis wir die obere DellchenstraÃe verlassen und wieder bergauf zur nÃ¤chsten groÃen Wegekreuzung fahren. Dort links bergauf in den Singletrail, der uns auf die nÃ¤chste HÃ¶henstufe bringt. Schmal, ein paar Wurzeln und zunÃ¤chst im Laubwald unterwegs, wechselt der Baumbestand nach der auffÃ¤lligen Rechtskurve in einen Nadelwald. Irgendwann hat auch dieser Anstieg ein Ende und wir fahren aus dem Trail heraus auf einen flachen, breiten Weg, der uns erholsam zur Buchentaler HÃ¶he fÃ¼hrt. Schwenk nach links und wenige hundert Meter weiter geht die nÃ¤chste HÃ¶henstufe per Singletrail bergauf. Wadenschmalz ist gefragt. Nach Anstrengung folgt Erholung und bis zur nÃ¤chsten Singletraileinfahrt bergab sind die Beine wieder frisch. Es wird Ã¼berraschend finster auf dem TeilstÃ¼ck, das ansonsten einfach bergab fÃ¼hrt. Nach runter gehtâs wieder rauf. Eine gleichmÃ¤Ãige Steigung fÃ¼hrt uns auf den HÃ¶henrÃ¼cken in der NÃ¤he der Strommasten. Gleich wieder links und auf der sÃ¼dlichen Hangseite in schneller Fahrt bergab zum Taubenplatz.

Wir verlassen die Strecke des MTB-Parks um mit der nÃ¤chsten Steigung das Doppel Mollenkopf und Michaelberg in Angriff zu nehmen. Erst hinauf auf Ã¼ber 500 Meter Ã¼ber NN und der Pfad fÃ¼hrt uns am Ende direkt auf den hÃ¶chsten Punkt des Mollenkopfes. Die kurze Zwischenabfahrt ist ein wenig ruppig und am FuÃ des HÃ¼gels an der grÃ¶Ãeren Wegekreuzung geht es sofort wieder scharf links und bergauf. Der Weg ist teilweise mit Sandsteinen gepflastert, aber nicht wirklich steil. Auf der Kuppe angekommen kurz rechts halten und dann rein in den Trail in Richtung Esthal. ZunÃ¤chst bleibt es flach und es folgen ein paar kleine Wellen bevor es in den Hohlweg geht. Achtung: Wir haben den Hohlweg nicht aufgerÃ¤umt, sondern der ist âNatur belassenâ. Es sammeln sich dort Ãste und kleine und grÃ¶Ãere Steine. Die WÃ¤nde als Begrenzung links und rechts werden nur an den zu Ã¼berquerenden Wegen unterbrochen und in drei Abschnitten geht es hinunter nach in den Ort. Einbiegen auf die HauptstraÃe, an der Kreissparkasse vorbei und in der Ortsmitte der Schwenk nach links zur Schule und zum Gemeinschaftshaus. Die zweite Verpflegungsstation ist erreicht.

Nach Essen fassen und Trinken geht es zurÃ¼ck auf die HauptstraÃe und links ab. Weiter der HauptstraÃe folgen, bis sich an einem kleinen Platz die StraÃe gabelt und der Weg nach rechts zum Bildstock fÃ¼hrt. An der groÃen Wegekreuzung geradeaus fahren. Das StreckenstÃ¼ck zur Teilung zwischen Kurz- und Normalstrecke ist ein âVerdauerstÃ¼ckâ. Es rollt nach einer kleineren Abfahrt weiter mit leichtem GefÃ¤lle am Hang entlang. Da werden Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten angehoben und die Beine kreiseln locker. Das Wintertal befahren wir nur kurz und dann kommt der Moment der Entscheidung. Unbedingt langsam machen und den Stopp einhalten. Die Kreuzung hat es in sich, da ein vielbelaufener Wanderweg kreuzt und der Verlauf an sich zum DrÃ¼berheizen einlÃ¤dt.


Auf der langen Strecke (75 km) geht es nun nach rechts leicht bergauf durch das Breitenbachtal. Die WolfschluchthÃ¼tte liegt rechts vom Weg. SpÃ¤ter fahren wir am Goldbrunnen vorbei, der unten am Talgrund liegt. Ab der kleinen SchutzhÃ¼tte Hasseldell wird es etwas steiler in Richtung Rumpelsloch. Kurz nachdem die Woogweiher fÃ¼r die frÃ¼here Holztrift erreicht sind, biegen wir scharf nach rechts rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts ab und es beginnt der Schlussanstieg nach Schwarzsohl. Sehr gleichmÃ¤Ãig und gut zu fahren geht es bergauf bis die K16 zwischen Weidenthal und dem Elmsteiner Tal erreicht wird. Jetzt aufmerksam schon vor der StraÃe nach links auf den Singletrail hinter der Bank vorbei einbiegen und weiter bergauf bis zum Schwarzsohler Haus des PWV. Hier wird die StraÃe Ã¼berquert und der breite Weg bis zum âSteinernen Kreuzâ befahren. Dort wieder Wechsel der StraÃenseite und nach der lÃ¤ngeren Steigung folgt ein RollerstÃ¼ck Ã¼ber die Schwarzsohler HochflÃ¤che bevor es nach einer kurzen Rampe in die Abfahrt in Richtung Wolfsgrube geht. Das lÃ¤uft von alleine. Kurzer, harter Schwenk und rein in den Wurzeltrail bevor es wenige spÃ¤ter kurz auf Asphalt bis zum Sattel vor Harzofen geht. Mit Anlauf auf breitem Weg geht es auf die Singletrailpassage in Richtung Elmstein. Aufgepasst: Am Ende des ersten Abschnitts wird nicht nach links zum Naturfreundehaus Harzofen abgebogen, sondern es geht fast geradeaus weiter in eine Trailfortsetzung. Dieser zweite Abschnitt endet an einer kurzen vierstufigen Treppe. Das VerbindungsstÃ¼ck zum nÃ¤chsten Trail ist kurz und wenige Stufen dienen als Einstieg in den Singletrail bergab. In TeilstÃ¼cken etwas wurzeldurchsetzt und steinig erreicht man Elmstein. Die Abfahrt in den Ort erfolgt auf einem kurzen, mit Sandsteinen gepflasterten Weg, der steil bergab fÃ¼hrt. Achtung bei NÃ¤sse! Vorsichtig biegen wir auf die L499 ein, bevor wir nach einem Wechsel auf die andere Talseite die zweite Verpflegungsstation direkt vor dem BÃ¼rgermeisteramt von Elmstein erreichen.


So wie Elmstein auf feinen Trails erreicht wurde, so verlassen wir es wieder. Es geht kurz durch den Ort auf Asphalt und dann hinein in einen absolut ortsnahen Trail. Sehr schmal geht es am Hang entlang. Kurz hinter dem Lokschuppen wird nochmals die StraÃe erreicht, die in Richtung Sportplatz fÃ¼hrt. Von der steil ansteigenden StraÃe fÃ¼hrt Ã¼berraschend der Pfad nach links und dann in einer kurzen, steilen Serpentinenabfahrt zum Sportplatz. Es bleibt schmal und wechselt von Bergabfahrt in eine kurze Steigung.
Auf der HÃ¶he der KlÃ¤ranlage wird der breite Weg in Richtung Helmbach, Breitenstein und Iptestal erreicht. Es geht flott voran. In Breitenstein treffen an der TotenkopfstraÃe die Kurzstreckler wieder auf die Strecke. Gemeinsam geht es kurz bergauf und die letzte Ruhephase vor dem Schlussanstieg beginnt. Kurz vor Iptestal biegt die Strecke dann nach rechts ab und zieht zunÃ¤chst nur flach bergauf in das Seitental. Ab der groÃen Wegekreuzung wird es auf dem Schotter- und Splittweg steiler. Deutlich steiler. Aber die erste HÃ¶henstufe ist bald geschafft und zur Entspannung rollt es sogar mit leichtem GefÃ¤lle in Richtung âFreier Platzâ. FÃ¼r die letzte Herausforderung kann man sich hier an der Cola-Verpflegung noch mal stÃ¤rken. FÃ¼r die Frauen beginnt hier die Wertungsstrecke fÃ¼r den Frauen-Berg-Cup. MTB-Fahrtwind als Stifter der dreitÃ¤gigen HÃ¼ttentour hat festgelegt, dass nicht die schnellste Frau am Berg den Preis erhÃ¤lt, sondern die Zehntschnellste.
150 HÃ¶henmeter mÃ¼ssen auf dem Kilometer zum Hochpunkt auf 510 Meter Ã¼ber NN bewÃ¤ltigt werden. Ab dort oben geht es (fast) nur noch bergab auf Singletrails bis ins Ziel. Trailabfahrt mit verschiedenen Abschnitten von Wurzeln, Steinen, mehrere Treppen und zwei etwas verblockte Einfahrten in Wegefortsetzungen warten auf die FahrerInnen. Auf dem Ãbergang in Richtung Friedhof stehen die letzten fÃ¼nf HÃ¶henmeter auf dem Programm. Eine letzte scharfe Linkskurve, einmal noch durch die Rechts und der Weg entlÃ¤sst uns oberhalb des Friedhofs aus dem Wald. Schnell hinunter in die Stadt und rechts haltend erreichen wir die WiesenstraÃe, die uns zurÃ¼ck zur Halle bringt. Zieldurchfahrt. Geschafft.


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2007)

Ab jetzt darf nachgeschaut werden, welche Startnummer ich euch zugeordnet habe (war gar nicht ich, das war die Weichware  ). Steht alles in der Startliste.
Änderungen dieser Zuordnungen sind nahezu unbezahlbar. Am Besten gar nicht erst versuchen.

Nachmeldungen am Samstag ohne Nachmeldegebühr (das dürfte bekannt sein). Wer jetzt erst überlegt, ob er fährt oder gar bis Samstag wartet hat ja nur Angst vor dem bösen Wetter. Das wird aber "heiter bis wolkig". Vereinzelte Schauer dienen der Kühlung (oder so).


Kelme - morgen geht's in den Wald. Strecke kennzeichnen.


----------

